# A BIG thank you!



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I Just wanna say thanks to SuperblkStalion aka Jorge. He put my alarm on for me today and I just want him to know i really apriciate it. he's a cool guy 

Sandra


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

yeah, big ups to "SuperblkStalion"! not only is he a great guy, but also a lover not a fighter.

jr


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *funny how u reply ur own praises. *


*funny how you reply of my reply of my own praises*


----------

